# Help with new serious bike buy



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

So I bought a cheap road bike a year ago to see if I liked cycling. Now I'm ready to buy a good entry level road bike. My budget is around $2000. I was looking at the fuji transonic 2.3 and the kestrel rt 1000 ultegra but I cant find much recent info on this bike. Does anyone have an experience or info on this bike?

Any other suggestions as far as bikes in this price range?


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Is there aPerformance Store in your area? Go their, pick their brains, test ride, and decide as they sell both brands you mentioned.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The Fuji is certainly nice looking.

Fuji Transonic 2.3 review - BikeRadar USA

The Fuji is much more aggressive than the Kestral. If you are looking for a race bike, then get the Fuji. The geometry of the Kestral looks slower, and the few reviews seemed to indicate the bike was comfortable, but slow.

You might look into Giant for a good bike in that price range.

What kind of riding do you plan? What about your position on the bike? Upright? Or a bigger drop?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Fuji


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aureliajulia said:


> What kind of riding do you plan? What about your position on the bike? Upright? Or a bigger drop?


Yeah... For that price range you can find leftover Caanondale CAAD 10s... A great bike at a great price. Light. Aluminum. And race-ready aggressive design.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

LGRider said:


> So I bought a cheap road bike a year ago to see if I liked cycling. Now I'm ready to buy a good entry level road bike. My budget is around $2000. I was looking at the fuji transonic 2.3 and the kestrel rt 1000 ultegra but I cant find much recent info on this bike. Does anyone have an experience or info on this bike?
> Any other suggestions as far as bikes in this price range?


Those are both good bikes but they are a little different as well. The Fuji is more of a race bike and the Kestrel more endurance oriented. I have a friend who just bought that Kestrel from BD for around $1500 (I did not ask specifics, I just knew that was his range when he was looking). It is a pretty sweet bike. You have a good budget and there are a lot of great bikes available, including the 2 that you mentioned.
Both those bikes are carried by Performance so is it right to assume that you are looking there? If so, look at the Ridley Fenix. That is a great bike that is in your budget range as well.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

*i would say*

think about two things. three things really. first

carbon frame. good aluminum frames are fast and light, but over time, carbon frame will flex less, simple fact. carbon is stiffer from first to last. and in that price range, any stiffness you lose will be made up by the flex advantage you actually get by going for the lower weave carbon. that is, stiffer than aluminum, but not as stiff, i.e. some flexibility in relation to stiffer carbon. in a way, best of both worlds.

the second and third considerations. ten or eleven speed. shimano has upgraded to eleven speed, so any new bike is going to have the new kit, but will also be marked up right away by as much as like, twenty percent. but. eleven speed prices will start coming down as more supply meets the market. right now it'd be tough to find leftover 11's from last year, shimano just started mass marketing them then. but any '14 eleven speed is going to be a bit less expensive than the current year model. with the 15's you pay a premium for the gearing upgrade, whether the groupset matters to you to begin with or not. 

which brings us to the ten speeds. a lot of which are still out there. once a new model of just about any bike comes out, the previous year model price invariably goes down. unless you're talking a really, really high end bike, last year's model costs less. you still get a brand new bike with cutting edge technology, but you can count on the price being lowered anywhere from fifteen or twenty percent, pretty much automatically; if you are willing to go with a lower end group, like tiagra, you can save even more...


that's where i'd start looking in the $2000 range. last, or a previous year's ten speed carbon with a 105 group. or if tiagra, then an even higher end frame with an even stiffer weave. then replace and switch out the gears and crank myself, and suddenly $4000 value for less than 2. that's the way to go...look at what's "left over," most of it is primo gear that has to go.....


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Every major brand has good bikes in that price range. It really depends on fit and what you are trying to do. Are you looking to race? Are you looking for endurance rides? What is it about cheap bike that you are looking to improve by buying a more expensive one?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You can get a titanium frame with full Ultegra from Bikes Direct. That's 11-speed, not 10-speed (don't consider 10-speed). This is just a hell of a deal IMO

Save Up To 60% Off Shimano Ultegra Road Bikes | Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti

It's $200 over your price range, but it comes with pedals -- most bikes don't. Not real high end pedals (~ $50), but they'll work fine if you don't have any. If you don't like it saying Motobecane (i.e. Bikes Direct), burn the decals off with acetone and put some Litespeed decals on it. 

I've been riding a 1999 Litespeed Ultimate for 15 years now. Two years ago, I replaced everything on the bike -- everything except the pedals and the saddle. I've got other bikes (one steel, one carbon fiber), but it's my go to bike. Titanium has a nice ride, isn't as fragile as carbon fiber, and there's no paint to worry about chipping. It has a geometry similar to a Specialized Roubaix which is more upright. Maybe try a Roubaix and see if that appeals to you. 

I don't work for Bikes Direct.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

GOTA said:


> Every major brand has good bikes in that price range. It really depends on fit and what you are trying to do. Are you looking to race? Are you looking for endurance rides? What is it about cheap bike that you are looking to improve by buying a more expensive one?


yeah, but not every major brand builds with the same quality engineering, specifications, experience, marketing, quality control, etc. there are significant differences between entry to intermediate level carbon bikes by respective manufacturers. despite the hypebole you may hear that they are all "built in the same factory," they are not, in fact, all the same bike, as some might have you believe....

and obtw...$2,000 bucks is not cheap. for that kind of cash you're looking at a race ready machine...


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

pmf said:


> You can get a titanium frame with full Ultegra from Bikes Direct. That's 11-speed, not 10-speed (don't consider 10-speed). This is just a hell of a deal IMO
> 
> Save Up To 60% Off Shimano Ultegra Road Bikes | Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti
> 
> ...


out of his price range. but yes, definitely, a really, really nice bike. the specifications are on point. new ultegra eleven speed everything, equipe wheelset. at 2200 bucks, that is a really nice bike. there's no real down spec there...

and as far as ten speed is concerned, dont get me wrong, im not dumping on new eleven speed. just saying that you can get a price advantage of about twenty percent on brand new gear by going ten speed. the frames dont always change from year to year, but the specs and prices do. plus the ten speed upgrades arent going anywhere anytime soon, even bumping up to ace are there if you want them. either way, shimano is shimano no worries....

personally, if i had two g's and wanted this year cf with 11 speed i would go felt f5. specialized is gud, that tarmac sl 4 is a good frame, 105 shifters and aksium wheels. but the downsized crank cannot inspire confidence, gossamer no good. felt f5 the wheels are heavy, but good hubs. 105 shifters and a really nice frame, maybe slightly less stiff than the spesh, but more compliant where you need it, a plush ride. these two are at or near the top of my 2G list coincidentally. specialized upgraded the wheelset i didnt realize...plus, this is the intermediate, not the entry level tarmac frameset. 

really really tough call...might depend on the extras. either way, two tremendous racing machines....

2015 Felt F5
Specialized Tarmac SL4 Sport - Bike Renaissance Bike Shop in New York City on the Upper Westside in NYC.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

TheManShow said:


> Is there aPerformance Store in your area? Go their, pick their brains, test ride, and decide as they sell both brands you mentioned.


No and thats a big problem, I've been to all the LBS in my town and no one sells these two brands of bikes. the only place that carries fuji is a sports chalet and the nearest performance store is a good 150+ miles away.



aureliajulia said:


> "What kind of riding do you plan? What about your position on the bike? Upright? Or a bigger drop?"


I dont know too much about bike geometry to be able to say. Here is the model bike I bought when I first started. Newer version but the same bike. Save Up to 60% Off Carbon Fork Shimano Road Bikes - DawesLightning1000 Im pretty sure I got too small a size too. I'm 5'7" barefoot and I got a 46cm frame which now I believe i should have gotten the 54cm.

As for the type of riding I do, its recreational/weight loss ATM but I do like to push my self and go for speed. I would like to participate in local race/events when better equipped and fit.



GOTA said:


> Every major brand has good bikes in that price range. It really depends on fit and what you are trying to do. Are you looking to race? Are you looking for endurance rides? What is it about cheap bike that you are looking to improve by buying a more expensive one?


 I believe I would chose a race oriented bike over an endurance bike. My rides tend to only last about 25-30 miles before calling it a day.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

You've been on a bike that is much too small; you haven't had a chance to really develop a strong position on the bike, a poor fit hampers that.

I suggest you buy from a good local bike shop and worry about fit more than anything. It's likely you'll need a more upright position. Aero positions require a certain amount of handling skills.

Go to the bike shops, and test ride a lot of bike. Don't buy online, you are not likely to get the right bike for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aureliajulia said:


> You've been on a bike that is much too small; you haven't had a chance to really develop a strong position on the bike, a poor fit hampers that.
> 
> *I suggest you buy from a good local bike shop and worry about fit more than anything*. It's likely you'll need a more upright position. Aero positions require a certain amount of handling skills.
> 
> *Go to the bike shops, and test ride a lot of bike*. Don't buy online, you are not likely to get the right bike for you.


OP, by your own admission, you aren't too savvy re: the many facets of bikes (types, geo, fit) so do yourself a favor and follow the advice above. 

Buy a bike that's doesn't fit your anatomy or your needs and you'll have wasted more money. Brand, frame material, component level... _nothing_ matters as much as getting a bike that's right for you and *fits*... NOTHING.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you in Bakersfield? Finish Line seems like they might be worth a visit. And they carry three great brands: Felt, Cannondale and Giant. 

Did you check them out, already? Not enough bikes in stock?

Sport/Performance - Finish Line Bikes - Bakersfield, CA - Giant - Cannondale - Felt - Colnago


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

As you have really done a number on yourself with your first internet bike, I agree that you should avail yourself of a bike shop. If your first experience had been a success, it would be a different matter. As it is you don't seem to have assessed geo or size factors at all, so I assume you are not handy with a wrench, either?


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

Just to add another voice here. A lot of great advice above my post. Being a Motobecane owner for my first road bike after being absent from cycling for 20 years. Listen to what the others and I am going to say based on actual experiences. Then form your own thoughts.

I got a Motobecane Mirage SLX a year ago and loved it did the whole setup process myself through sizing setup using Competitive Cyclists guide I did get the right size bike. Rode the bike a year and then realized I hated the triple crank. Found a Felt Dealer 140 miles away drove up got a new Felt had it fitted and now my times are improving dramatically along with my endurance. The issue turns out was guess what? my setup.. I reset set my Motobecane to the fit guide from the Felt dealer and it was pretty clear I had seat post and seat position off enough. Road the Moto in the rain the other day and boom great times. 

I think you know the moral of the story at this point... Fitting $ are greater than any $ spent on a bike..


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I definitely agree with the idea that you should make this decision in a shop after testing inventory, being fit, and talking to people that know bikes. You have A LOT of good options in your price range and many have been mentioned here. Both the Giant TCR and Giant Defy Advanced have good models in that price range. I also test rode the Fuji Transonic 2.7 (same frame) and it is a nice bike if you want an aero race oriented bike. It was plenty stiff and fast and could be really great with a few upgrades over time. 

FWIW, some of my current favorites in that price range are the Giant TCR Advanced 1 or 2, the Cannondale Caad10 or Caad12, the Specialized Tarmac Sport, The Specialized Roubaix Sport, the entry level Cannondale Supersix Evo, the the entry level Cervelo R3, The Cannondale Synapse 5, and the Fuji Transonic 2.5-2.9. All have great reviews online if you search for them. The Cannondales and the Giant have just been updated as well. You won't know what you like though until you test a few different things and get a decent fit.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not crazy about the wheels on the bikes direct bike, but they better than those crappy wheels on the Felt or Specialized. Wheels can and often are replaced though. One thing I hate about Specialized and Trek are all the in house components they use. You NEVER get a full Shimano group on them.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I think based on the bike you have now and your experience, bikes like the CAAD10 might be too aggressive. I'd go for semi-aggressive. I'll categorize these based on effective top tube length versus head tube height. Basically, the higher the head tube in relation to effective TT, the more relaxed. Note, has nothing to do with how sloped the TT is, a sloping tt accommodated a shorter inseam, it does not change the position of the riders back and saddle to handlebar drop.

Relaxed fit: Giant Defy. Kestrel RT 1000, Cannondale Synapse, Felt Z Series; 


Semi-aggressive: Specialized Roubaix, CAAD8, Giant TCR, (the Giant is more aggressive than the CAAD8 and Roubaix, but not by much), Cervelo R Series.

Aggressive:
Cannondale's CAAD10 and Supersix Evo, Specialized Allez, Fuji Transonic, Cervelo S Series. Felt F Series;

My top picks for your to try (just to start) would be the Specialized Roubaix and CAAD8, and perhaps the Cannondale Synapse if those are uncomfortable. Cervelos are great, but I don't have any experience with them. (Disclaimer, I've owned 2 Cannondales since 2008).

Now I should add that ht in relation to tt isn't the only thing that determines whether a bike is 'race' or endurance. Endurance bikes tend to have a bit more flex, more stability while traveling forward, longer wheel bases, and don't turn fast if you happen to take your hands from the bars, so, again, stable. Race geometry bikes turn fast, but unexpectedly, too, and are easier to lose control of while riding no handed, and in turns. There is a range of fast turning bikes and stable bikes in the semi-aggressive group. Probably in the others, too, but especially there. Definitely go for stable geometry on this bike. A bike shop should be able to direct you. If they seem confused by this, go elsewhere.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

pmf said:


> I'm not crazy about the wheels on the bikes direct bike, but they better than those crappy wheels on the Felt or Specialized. Wheels can and often are replaced though. One thing I hate about Specialized and Trek are all the in house components they use. You NEVER get a full Shimano group on them.


 Wheels, as long as they are round and roll they should be good for his second bike. Its not like he's going to be doing the Amgen next year. Just like anything in life you can pay what you want and justify it. Those wheels on all those bikes are good enough to bike on. The Felt would have a good chance of having a set of Mavics on it since most come that way from Felt as mine did. Plus those Mavic on the Moto are fine as well and even come with aero spokes what's not to like for bike #2.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> OP, by your own admission, you aren't too savvy re: the many facets of bikes (types, geo, fit) so do yourself a favor and follow the advice above.
> 
> Buy a bike that's doesn't fit your anatomy or your needs and you'll have wasted more money. Brand, frame material, component level... _nothing_ matters as much as getting a bike that's right for you and *fits*... NOTHING.


Best possible advice. Get fit and then try everything. Brands do tend to fit different. I find that BMC and Giant are perfect for my long torso and short legs. I've always had a tough time feeling comfortable on a Trek. Trek makes wonderful bikes but if it doesn't fit right then it's not for me. Fit has to be the first thing you focus on.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

LGRider said:


> So I bought a cheap road bike a year ago to see if I liked cycling. Now I'm ready to buy a good entry level road bike. My budget is around $2000. I was looking at the fuji transonic 2.3 and the kestrel rt 1000 ultegra but I cant find much recent info on this bike. Does anyone have an experience or info on this bike? Any other suggestions as far as bikes in this price range?



I will echo the others here that there is nothing more important than getting a good fit. You will only get a good fit at a reputable brick and mortar bike shop. You may save some $$ buying online, but if the frame is the wrong size, you wasted it all. And even if you do get the right size frame online, you would still need to have everything adjusted to fit you. If you take your online purchase to a bike shop for a fit, they will charge you an arm and a leg for a fit - you lose in the end and spite the shop if you need them again.

About bikes for around $2,000, you can get a great entry full carbon bike for that! Check out the 2015 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 105 6:

Synapse Carbon 105 6 - SYNAPSE CARBON - ENDURANCE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015

If you prefer a lower, more aggressive position, the Supersix EVO 105 5 is worth a look:

SuperSix EVO Carbon 105 5 - SUPERSIX EVO - ELITE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I will echo the others here that there is nothing more important than getting a good fit. You will only get a good fit at a reputable brick and mortar bike shop. You may save some $$ buying online, but if the frame is the wrong size, you wasted it all. And even if you do get the right size frame online, you would still need to have everything adjusted to fit you. If you take your online purchase to a bike shop for a fit, they will charge you an arm and a leg for a fit - you lose in the end and spite the shop if you need them again.
> 
> About bikes for around $2,000, you can get a great entry full carbon bike for that! Check out the 2015 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 105 6:
> 
> ...


Came close to buying the Super 6 EVO 105 recently. Wound up going Scott Foil 30. But I love that Cdale!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

aureliajulia said:


> I suggest you buy from a good local bike shop and worry about fit more than anything. It's likely you'll need a more upright position. Aero positions require a certain amount of handling skills.


Absolutely. Great reply. I wouldn't have believed how true this is until I transitioned this year from a CAAD 8 to a Scott Foil 30 aero. It took way longer than I would have suspected to adjust. Now I LOVE my Scott. LOVE!!! But it was a learning curve. It broke me in eventually. Now "twitchy" is "precise" haha.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

joeinchi said:


> Are you in Bakersfield? Finish Line seems like they might be worth a visit. And they carry three great brands: Felt, Cannondale and Giant.
> 
> Did you check them out, already? Not enough bikes in stock?
> 
> Sport/Performance - Finish Line Bikes - Bakersfield, CA - Giant - Cannondale - Felt - Colnago


Yeah I recently visited them to test ride a few bikes but they didnt have any of the models I wanted to try in my size unfortunately so I'll keep checking back to see when I can go and ride a few. 



Alfonsina said:


> As it is you don't seem to have assessed geo or size factors at all, so I assume you are not handy with a wrench, either?


 No as a matter of fact I am handy with a wrench. Just because I didnt get super involved with the details of bike geometry for bikes other than my own does not mean I didn't invest the time to learn how to maintain and tune my bike. I take the time to learn these things as I need to.



aureliajulia said:


> I think based on the bike you have now and your experience, bikes like the CAAD10 might be too aggressive. I'd go for semi-aggressive. I'll categorize these based on effective top tube length versus head tube height. Basically, the higher the head tube in relation to effective TT, the more relaxed. Note, has nothing to do with how sloped the TT is, a sloping tt accommodated a shorter inseam, it does not change the position of the riders back and saddle to handlebar drop.
> 
> Relaxed fit: Giant Defy. Kestrel RT 1000, Cannondale Synapse, Felt Z Series;
> 
> ...


Thank you aureliajulia, your one of the few people that responded that actually not only gave bike recommendations but gave and split them into the different geometry types. Thank you very much.

For a beginners forum area I got quite a bit of back handed remarks and comments. I came here to ask for opinions on 2 bikes I was interested in and if people had other recommendations for good value bikes and what I got was criticism and talked down to like I wasn't worthy to try something perceived above my skill. obviously I was going to try everything before I bought it and see what fit me best, I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

LGRider said:


> I came here to ask for opinions on 2 bikes I was interested in and if people had other recommendations for good value bikes and what I got was criticism and talked down to like I wasn't worthy to try something perceived above my skill. obviously I was going to try everything before I bought it and see what fit me best, I learn from my mistakes.


Perception is everything. Yes, there will always be people who like to flame and talk down on message boards. After all, we are all anonymous here, so you will get people who feel the desire to bully since they will never meet you face to face.

Remember that there are very few "experts" here, myself included. We are all just opinions which are based on personal experience. When I first started posting on these boards a year ago, I would occasionally get a remark like "you have no idea what you are talking about" rather than a more diplomatic "you are incorrect" or "I disagree because from my own experience.......".

This all being said, in all fairness, some heavy handed replies are intended to be helpful. After all, you did post on the beginners forum, right?  So even though you are not a rank beginner, the perception is there. I really don't see any replies on your post that are in any way demeaning. They are all just opinions.

Just my two cents.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I thought that was rediculous, too. I handled it by ignoring them and just answering the question. I considered saying something, but didn't want the the thread to turn into a fire-pit. 

If someone doesn't want to answer, they shouldn't answer, rather than provide an ******* comment.

For those semi-Aggressive bikes, remember that the handling will not all be equal. Some maybe quicker handling, some more stable, so more appropriate for entry-level. For any bike, I suggest googling a review of make and model, you'll get write-ups from places like Bike Radar. These reviews should talk about handling and appropriateness for different types of riders. It should also help you figure out whAt to look for while test riding.

For example, the giant defy is more upright than the caad8, but both are considered good, semi-race handling entry bikes. The giant tcr in he middle group may be semi upright, but I think is quicker handling. (Not sure about that, it wouldn't be too hard to find out through reviews).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

LGRider said:


> For a beginners forum area I got quite a bit of back handed remarks and comments. I came here to ask for opinions on 2 bikes I was interested in and if people had other recommendations for good value bikes and what I got was criticism and talked down to like I wasn't worthy to try something perceived above my skill. obviously I was going to try everything before I bought it and see what fit me best, I learn from my mistakes.


I would agree that one comment was a bit harsh, but as Lombard says, intent was to be helpful.

On that note, just because someone doesn't respond the way you expect or ask, doesn't mean they aren't providing solid advice. We don't *assume* you've learned from mistakes made. Good for you if you did, but (IME) not all do, and that's when some unsolicited info may ultimately benefit a potential buyer. 

JMO, but I don't think brands (per se) matter a whole lot. It's a competitive market, so pricing is close for comparably spec'd bikes. What matters more is to get the right_ type _of bike for your intended uses that_ fits _well. So it helps to work with a reputable shop that places an emphasis on fit and test rides. From there, picking the right bike should be easy.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

easyridernyc said:


> yeah, but not every major brand builds with the same quality engineering, specifications, experience, marketing, quality control, etc. there are significant differences between entry to intermediate level carbon bikes by respective manufacturers. despite the hypebole you may hear that they are all "built in the same factory," they are not, in fact, all the same bike, as some might have you believe....
> 
> and obtw...$2,000 bucks is not cheap. for that kind of cash you're looking at a race ready machine...


The OP said he owns a cheap bike and is looking to buy a $2,000 bike. No one was calling a $2,000 budget cheap.

If you are looking to spend that kind of money on a Specialized, Felt, Fuji, Giant, BMC, Trek, Cannondale, Bianchi and a ton of other big brands you are going to get a bike with quality engineering and all the other things you mention. I don't buy the idea that a Trek is somehow inferior to a comparably priced Giant bike. There are lots of differences in fit and spec but the quality is going to be almost the same. I certainly wouldn't be avoiding any big brands because of those concerns.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

There are definitely some harsh comments and strong opinions on these boards. There is also a ton of great information. There is nothing wrong with buying online and there is nothing wrong with buying at a lbs. There are positives and negatives to both. I would not recommend buying online if it is your first road bike. I would not recommend buying online if you do not understand the geometry. If you lack that knowledge than a lbs is definitely the best place to go.
I have my opinions on bikes and they are highly subjective like anybody elses. I once read that you should find a lbs that you like and feel comfortable with. Buy from them regardless of the brand. There is some wisdom in this, especially for a novice buyer. I am not one that believes that all frames are made in the same shop. I do believe that most of the manufacturers make quality frames though. I think that Trek, Specialized, Giant, Cannondale, Felt, Scott, Masi, Jamis and etc all make comparable bikes. If you look at most bikes in the same price range they are equipped with the same specs with minor differences. It really comes down to fit and look. The 1st 4 bikes I mentioned tend to dominate the market but it is not because they are better bikes than the rest. (Yes, I left off a ton of great bike makers. It was just a generic list) The dealer network is the way that it is for many reasons. Test ride multiple bikes and go with the shop that you like the most. It is usually apparent right away. When I bought my first road bike, I went to 5 lbs. I knew right away when I was in the right shop for me.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shuffleman said:


> I think that Trek, Specialized, Giant, Cannondale, Felt, Scott, Masi, Jamis and etc all make comparable bikes. If you look at most bikes in the same price range they are equipped with the same specs with minor differences. It really comes down to fit and look. The 1st 4 bikes I mentioned tend to dominate the market but it is not because they are better bikes than the rest. (Yes, I left off a ton of great bike makers. It was just a generic list) The dealer network is the way that it is for many reasons. Test ride multiple bikes and go with the shop that you like the most. It is usually apparent right away. When I bought my first road bike, I went to 5 lbs. I knew right away when I was in the right shop for me.


I would agree generally about this statement about bike brands with one exception. Right now, I would avoid Trek carbon bikes. I know personally at least 3 people who experienced cracked Trek downtubes for no apparent reason. What is worse is that in each of these cases, Trek got out of honoring their lifetime frame replacement warranty by claiming misuse. My LBS who is very reputable has other similar stories to tell.

That all being said, I know plenty more people who love their Trek carbon bikes. IMO, knowing the above, it is not worth the risk.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Lombard said:


> I will echo the others here that there is nothing more important than getting a good fit. You will only get a good fit at a reputable brick and mortar bike shop. You may save some $$ buying online, but if the frame is the wrong size, you wasted it all. And even if you do get the right size frame online, you would still need to have everything adjusted to fit you. If you take your online purchase to a bike shop for a fit, they will charge you an arm and a leg for a fit - you lose in the end and spite the shop if you need them again.
> 
> About bikes for around $2,000, you can get a great entry full carbon bike for that! Check out the 2015 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 105 6:


This advice is a little complicated but true to an extent. As I stated previously, buying online has its merits IF you know your size and understand the geometry. I always advise beginners to go to a brick and mortar store if available.
I do not believe that most LBS will charge you an arm and a leg if you buy on line or somehow spite you. If they do, than they are not worth frequenting. I bought all my parts and my frame on line and paid my LBS to build it and to fit me for it. I paid $50 for the fit and $100 for the build. They get all my service work and anything else that I can buy from them. They get all my referrals and etc as well. They are great to me and I acknowledge that. I do not like Trek or Giant road bikes and that is what they carry. I have nowhere to get Campy around me so I had no choice but to go on line. Times have changed. A shop should not care what you bring through their door. Anytime that bell jingles when the door is opened is a good thing. Do shops spite people who move to town and bring in a bike purchased from another shop? I am all for my LBS. I want them to succeed and be profitable. There are shops that may spite people but they are usually easy to spot. Shops make money a lot of ways. Bikes, service, incidentals and etc. I just do not want to believe that most of them will be spiteful because you do not buy the bike from them. In many cases they carry the brands that best suit their needs. As consumers, we have to buy the brands that suit our needs. If they do not carry those brands than we must make that purchase elsewhere. That does not mean that the relationship ends though. Bikes need service, parts and misc. things all the time. A good shop knows this and builds a relationship with its customers.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

GOTA said:


> The OP said he owns a cheap bike and is looking to buy a $2,000 bike. No one was calling a $2,000 budget cheap.
> 
> If you are looking to spend that kind of money on a Specialized, Felt, Fuji, Giant, BMC, Trek, Cannondale, Bianchi and a ton of other big brands you are going to get a bike with quality engineering and all the other things you mention. I don't buy the idea that a Trek is somehow inferior to a comparably priced Giant bike. There are lots of differences in fit and spec but the quality is going to be almost the same. I certainly wouldn't be avoiding any big brands because of those concerns.


agreed. i kinda whiffed on your use of cheap in context, my bad. 

but i think there can be subtle differences in spec, frame lay up and footprint, and materials used in construction. and i think the differences can be pretty significant, depending on how you choose to compare frames and bikes. carbon can be tricky, because the weave and grade quality can, and actually does, vary quite a bit from manufacturer to manufacturer. a lower weave count, for example, means a stiff, but slightly more flexible frame. the higher the weave, the stiffer and more expensive the bike, but the less complaint. companies take their stuff to china and tawain and figure out how what they can do will fit into particular market niches. then they buy the parts and put the bikes together, then they plot strategy and market the products. the thing is, in terms of quality, the bar is kinda set pretty high, because there are a large group of chinese manufacturers who are all, uniformly pretty good at what they do. assuming the availability of carbon fiber, that should mean more frame supply, which should mean more bikes, which should mean lower prices. unless. 

demand is also sustained at the relatively high level of current pricing. that means that the competition among manufacturers has to rely on marketing and some measure of differentation, and those differences cant simply be theoretical, they have to be real in order for consumers to have choices; otherwise, prices go down, and firms go out of business. 

some companies use proprietary techniques in frame casting and molding, then complement the offline mechanics by varying weave in different locations along the frame, making the frame stiff where it needs to be, less compliant vertically where riders tend to need and want it less. felt is really good at engineering that kind of technology, im not a big fan of the new z footprint, the older version was a hell of a lot sexier. but the f racing series, as i mentioned earlier, really is an exceptional racing frame. that's not to syht on spesh, cannondale, trek, bmc, et. al, hey, tarmac i have a hard time deciding myself between the downspec version and an f5 , and my bmc road racer, though pricey, is an effin rocket ship. with good gearing, more so in the intermediate 25-2800 dollar price range, but still, all things considered 

felt bikes kinda rock. light, stiff, fast, comfortable, best bang for the buck. and they look great, too. which is always gud.....

Felt F4 Road Bike 2015 | Global Bike


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm with you on Felt bikes. If you like speed that's a brand that should be on your short list. It was on mine but the BMC was a better fit.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

well after visiting all my local bike shops and riding the majority of the bikes I had in mind (some are not in stock ATM) I'm personally liking the cannondale synapse 6. Gave it a quick test ride and it felt really good. I'm liking the component set and low weight of the bike for the 2000 dollar price point. plus the black on black look is amazing. Does anyone have any experience with this bike?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The Synapse is a great endurance bike. It's won a bunch of bike of the year awards the past couple of years. It's very different from the aero bikes you originally posted about when you started the thread. It's designed for comfort over pure speed. This time of year you should be able to get it discounted since that black on black is a 2015 and the 2016 will be coming out soon. That's a good choice to get a good bike at a good price.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Great choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2015)

Pretty nice deal on a BH. BH Ultralight RC 105 Road Bike 2014 | Carbon | 10 speed


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shuffleman said:


> This advice is a little complicated but true to an extent. As I stated previously, buying online has its merits IF you know your size and understand the geometry. I always advise beginners to go to a brick and mortar store if available.
> I do not believe that most LBS will charge you an arm and a leg if you buy on line or somehow spite you. If they do, than they are not worth frequenting. I bought all my parts and my frame on line and paid my LBS to build it and to fit me for it. I paid $50 for the fit and $100 for the build. They get all my service work and anything else that I can buy from them. They get all my referrals and etc as well. They are great to me and I acknowledge that. I do not like Trek or Giant road bikes and that is what they carry. I have nowhere to get Campy around me so I had no choice but to go on line. Times have changed. A shop should not care what you bring through their door. Anytime that bell jingles when the door is opened is a good thing. Do shops spite people who move to town and bring in a bike purchased from another shop? I am all for my LBS. I want them to succeed and be profitable. There are shops that may spite people but they are usually easy to spot. Shops make money a lot of ways. Bikes, service, incidentals and etc. I just do not want to believe that most of them will be spiteful because you do not buy the bike from them. In many cases they carry the brands that best suit their needs. As consumers, we have to buy the brands that suit our needs. If they do not carry those brands than we must make that purchase elsewhere. That does not mean that the relationship ends though. Bikes need service, parts and misc. things all the time. A good shop knows this and builds a relationship with its customers.


You bring up a very good point and the flip side of what I stated earlier is buying a bike, components, etc., elsewhere and coming in for service, fitting, etc., is a good way to find out what your LBS is made of.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

LGRider said:


> well after visiting all my local bike shops and riding the majority of the bikes I had in mind (some are not in stock ATM) I'm personally liking the cannondale synapse 6. Gave it a quick test ride and it felt really good. I'm liking the component set and low weight of the bike for the 2000 dollar price point. plus the black on black look is amazing. Does anyone have any experience with this bike?


You won't go wrong. I have the 2014 Cannondale Synapse 105 5 and LOVE mine! Mine has a 10-speed 12-30T cassette. The one your looking at ups mine with an 11-speed 11-32T cassette.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Synapse 105 carbon is a great bike, you're getting a lot for the price. Plus, the geometry will allow you ride comfortably. And the black on black is really sharp. Good choice. Post a pic once you get it.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

So I wanted to give an update as to what ended up happening on my bike buy. I so as I stated I was looking to buy in September and the bike I had settled on was the cannondale synapse 105 6. Well the lbs that carried it had only 1 left and wouldn't be able to get any more after that due to the new 2016 models coming out. My girlfriend convinced me to go for it a month early instead of rising it not being there a month later. So we go and I apply for their in house credit card that they offer and to our surprise and disappointment I was denied despite have good credit. 

So I decided to apply for a cc with a longer 0 apr period directly from a credit card company. Got a card and then had to wait practically a month for it to arrive. So in that time I took a long hard look at my budget and decided to keep looking at bikes but in a lower budget range of 1500. Test rode some more bikes but really felt like I was paying a lot of money for new so I started to look up used versions of the bikes that I had tried and liked on ebay and saw quite a loot of good and deals. 

Anyway while I was looking at all these bikes on ebay I stumbled on this bike brand called "bh" which I'd never heard of but the bikes that where listed where impressive in both looks and components. After doing some research on the brand and bikes I found out that the brand has been around for a long time and is comparable to Bianchi, which was another brand I'd never heard of. 

The bike listing was for a brand new bh quartz, which is their endurance model. The bike was a carbon fiber frame with full 11 speed ultegra and retailed for 3000. I really liked what I was seeing and every review I could find was positive for this bike. But bh has a little weird way of measuring their bikes so I spent a lot of time comparing geometry charts of this bike with bikes that I had rode and liked. And asking the seller a bunch of questions about. So I kept watching ebay for new listings on multiple bikes up until I finally got my cc in the mail and was ready to pull the trigger. 

After much hesitation I decided to push buy on the bh quartz. Between the look of the bike the components and the good reviews that I had read I was ready to take the chance on this bike. About a week later it arrived and it was beautiful lol. I set it up tuned it and and was ready to take it out on a ride. I have to say it's an amazing bike and I couldn't be happier with it. My second ride out I increased my longest bike ride from 24 miles to 42.i snapped a couple pics of it as I was out on one of my rides. Hoping to make a review of it when I have some time.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Very nice! I' m not familiar with the brand, either, but looks like a nice ride for the price. Did you get the medium? (TT = 540). The overall geometry appears reasonable since you liked the Synapse.

You made an informed and considered choice. Happy miles.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

LGRider said:


> So I wanted to give an update as to what ended up happening on my bike buy. I so as I stated I was looking to buy in September and the bike I had settled on was the cannondale synapse 105 6. Well the lbs that carried it had only 1 left and wouldn't be able to get any more after that due to the new 2016 models coming out. My girlfriend convinced me to go for it a month early instead of rising it not being there a month later. So we go and I apply for their in house credit card that they offer and to our surprise and disappointment I was denied despite have good credit.
> 
> So I decided to apply for a cc with a longer 0 apr period directly from a credit card company. Got a card and then had to wait practically a month for it to arrive. So in that time I took a long hard look at my budget and decided to keep looking at bikes but in a lower budget range of 1500. Test rode some more bikes but really felt like I was paying a lot of money for new so I started to look up used versions of the bikes that I had tried and liked on ebay and saw quite a loot of good and deals.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your purchase, LG Rider! I have to admit that I'd never heard of BH Bikes, but as you said, the reviews appear to be positive. Not to mention that you got a great set of componenets - Ultegra 6800 and Shimano RS-11 wheelset which are a good solid reliable wheelset.

Enjoy!


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

aureliajulia said:


> Very nice! I' m not familiar with the brand, either, but looks like a nice ride for the price. Did you get the medium? (TT = 540). The overall geometry appears reasonable since you liked the Synapse.
> 
> You made an informed and considered choice. Happy miles.


Yeah I got the medium 54 and it fits really well. Gives me the upright position I was wanting. 

Even better I managed to get the bike for 1600, which was around the price range I had decided to try and stay at once I got real about my budget.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

LGRider said:


> Yeah I got the medium 54 and it fits really well. Gives me the upright position I was wanting.
> 
> Even better I managed to get the bike for 1600, which was around the price range I had decided to try and stay at once I got real about my budget.


Did you end up with 105 or Ultegra? I thought you said Ultegra, but I saw one listed that looked like yours for 1600.00, with 105. That would still be a great deal, and I've always liked 105.


----------



## ex_machina (Oct 20, 2015)

A carbon endurance frame with ultegra 6800 at $1600? That's a pretty spectacular value.

I'm glad it worked out for you.

I would be reluctant to buy a bike without test riding it first. I guess you were in the same position but it worked out perfectly anyway.


----------



## LGRider (Jun 29, 2015)

aureliajulia said:


> Did you end up with 105 or Ultegra? I thought you said Ultegra, but I saw one listed that looked like yours for 1600.00, with 105. That would still be a great deal, and I've always liked 105.


I got the full Ultegra version. when I bought mine there was another listing for the same line of bike only in the 105 and disk brake version. they were wanting more cash and it was a few pounds heavier so I passed on it, nice looking bike though.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

LGRider said:


> I got the full Ultegra version. when I bought mine there was another listing for the same line of bike only in the 105 and disk brake version. they were wanting more cash and it was a few pounds heavier so I passed on it, nice looking bike though.


That's an amazing deal.


----------

